# Need a nice place ro stay starting ASAP



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Does anyone have a nice studio or one bedroom apartment in Dubai Marina or JBR that could be rented for a month?
Or a room to rent?
Please PM if you have something to offer or just post your suggestions and comments
Thank you


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

Dubizzle will have what you are looking for

Property Real Estate for Sale and Rent. Jobs in the Middle East and North Africa , Free Classifieds in with Dubizzle.com


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

I was actually looking for an expat in this forum that had something for rent or knew somebody that did
I need a place to stay for a month


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

ipguy said:


> I was actually looking for an expat in this forum that had something for rent or knew somebody that did
> I need a place to stay for a month


Infamous' advice is spot on. Dubizzle has different properties advertised from apartments, rooms, etc on short and long term rental basis.

I very much doubt that people on the forum would be willing to offer up their spare room particularly as they do not know you. We do not allow advertising on the forum, hence if anyone did have a room, again it would be advertised on Dubizzle.

Other option, is a hotel apartment or just a normal hotel room.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

I see and understand but also think it is not in the best interest of the forum to send people to other places for info.
I am stayng at a nice hotel by the beach at JBR and just found a 1 bedroom condo in the same area.
Looking forward to moving in two days. Hope the AC is reliable.
Will ask the moderator to close this thread


----------



## ash_ak (Jan 22, 2011)

Check out the oaks liwa heights hotel apartments in jlt too, 10k per mth for a real spacious 1br. I should know I am there currently.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

I found an aparment at JBR in the Amwaj 4 building. I am paying 6000 for 20 days
This is a normal fully furnished 1150 aquare feet 1bedroom apartment and not a hotel apartment

Did I get a good deal?

Will need sonething else in a few weeks as this one will no longer be available


----------



## Kaio (Aug 11, 2011)

Gloria Hotel is a nicer option. Got fully furnished one bedroom appartment for only aed9k. Housecleaning 3 times a week. Just steps away from the metro.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Kaio said:


> Gloria Hotel is a nicer option. Got fully furnished one bedroom appartment for only aed9k. Housecleaning 3 times a week. Just steps away from the metro.


do you have to stay a month to get those good rates or is it about 300 a day?


----------



## Kaio (Aug 11, 2011)

I havent inquired their daily rates but i think it would not be aed300. You may visit to see the place and maybe you can negotiate. Usually, i visit dubaishortstay dot com to get better rate if i stayed only for days.


----------



## ipguy (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks
I am staying in a nice condo at JBR of about 1200 sqyare feet. Quite large for a 1 bedroom. I only pay 2200 per week but they kick me out at the end of the month to welcone another short term tenant. I got the good rate as I took all the free days they had in August


----------

